# Can you fiberglass plastic



## Lynchmob

I got a kayak with a 1x1 ft. hole in the bottom of it. Can it be fixed and if so does anyone have any ideas on how to do it? I got it free and didn't know how bad the hole was until it was dropped off to me. Thanks for any help and advice......Josh


----------



## jim t

I would try to find a piece of matching plastic, cut it so it overlaps an inch or so all the way around andglue it over the hole with 5200. Then drill holes about every two inches through the overlap and insert pop rivets. Reseal rivets and the edges with 5200. Not pretty but it'll work.

You might even cover that patch with another even bigger one. That way if the outer one gets hit just wrong and a corner comes loose you'll still have protection.

Then wear a life vest.

Jim


----------



## pb&jellyfish

I do not think fiberglass will bond to the plastic; however, if you have some resin sitting around, you can drop some on and test it for yourself. If you could find a scrap piece of plastic from another kayak, you could do a good repair. I would cut it to the size of your hole and rivet and seal plastic strips to the inside seam to give it structure. You could then melt some plastic back into the outside seam so the thing is flush. Or you could do it a lot easier by riveting and sealing a thin sheet of plastic over the opening on the outside, and just keep an eye on how its doing.


----------



## lobsterman

It has been my experience that it will not because of the slippery stuff that they use to get the plastic to release from the dies or molds.


----------



## dpewitt

Actually last weekend I had a buddy that bought a used bass buster style boat with several cracks on the sides. He mixed up some resin, laid down the fiberglass and it works great. He took the boat out and no leaks so it does work and is fairly easy to do. Not the best lookin, but he is fishing!


----------



## Tuna Man

If it was mine this is what I would try.......

First.....get some material that is the same material the yak is made out of, if you can.

Second...Experiment with the material you get.

Third... Use 5200 like Jim suggested, or Urethane (what a windshield is sealed in with) good stuff. Keep off hands..takes forever to get off, in fact it just about has to wear off.

Forth....If you find the adhesive that will work then

Fifth....Cut a number of strips about 2-4"" by 12" and glue to the INSIDE of the hull and let dry. Rivets can be used if desired.

Sixth...Cut your patch to fit as perfectly the hole you are going to patch. As mentioned rivets can also be used. The strips placed on the inside will act as a stop for your patch and won't fall in.

I sealed up a plastic 10' pontoon boat with Urethane. Worked well.


----------



## SheYakFishr

Dangggg... had this occured before the move... I would of had a piece of kayak material available for you to use. NO MATTER WHAT... anything you do to a yak... like cut outs from rod holders... etc... ALWAYS keep the pieces as they sometimes come in handy. I know this isn't going to help... because I have no idea where that piece is at this moment. Should I find it.. soon... I'll let you know. Hopefully you can repair the yak before then. I would fiberglass or use some bonding agent both inside and then outside so it will bond together to make a tight seal. You could also call Key Sailing and if there is something they use to repair their rentals.


----------



## Strider

find out from the manufacturer if ur your boat is polyethelene or polypropelene or abs ,look in the yellow pages for plastics companys..they sell it buy the 4x8 sheet in 1/4, 3/16..etc in thickness..u can sometimes get pieces on ebay..also try U.S.Plastics then go online to a company called Weld-on the weld-on 54 shit bonds plastic,it will even bond dissimilar plastics to each otherand cures like rock solid.peace:letsdrink


----------



## rednex*toyz

West System has a new epoxy product just for this use.....


----------



## tpricez71

you need to know what the kayak is made of first and foremost. some plastics such as polyethelene will not hold with glues when subjected to stress. polyethelene needs to be welded contact man. for welding rod material to hot air weld polyethelene. with abs and some other plastics you can get a special soldering iron and melt the plastics back together. i would not try glues if it was mine and i was trying to repair it properly. good luck with your repair


----------

